# Computer next to microwave.



## drdallon (Jan 12, 2009)

Would it be bad and/or damage a computer to have a microwave oven next to it?(obviously the microwave oven would be being used).


----------



## DarkTears (Jan 12, 2009)

why would your computer be in the kitchen next to a microwave lol?

Simple solution though, how about you just dont put a computer next to a microwave so we never even have to know if it damages it or not.


----------



## drdallon (Jan 12, 2009)

Its actually in my room, and i am just wondering because id have to rearrange my room to put the microwave in it. I dont want it sitting on the floor.


----------



## DarkTears (Jan 12, 2009)

so you are saying that there is no way possible to set them both up to where they arent next to each other.


----------



## cpt.obvious (Jan 12, 2009)

DarkTears said:


> so you are saying that there is no way possible to set them both up to where they arent next to each other.



I wouldn't try putting them close to each other but at a distance possibly. I don't know.


----------



## drdallon (Jan 12, 2009)

DarkTears said:


> so you are saying that there is no way possible to set them both up to where they arent next to each other.



No, i actually said that i could, but id have to rearrange my room.

Still the question hasnt been answered yet


----------



## ronster667 (Jan 12, 2009)

i found this on google, his computer works on his microwave just not the touch pad

so i wouldnt recomment putting it next to it


----------



## DarkTears (Jan 12, 2009)

drdallon said:


> No, i actually said that i could, but id have to rearrange my room.
> 
> Still the question hasnt been answered yet



just rearrange the room and dont put them next to each other. Why even take the chance?


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jan 12, 2009)

DarkTears said:


> just rearrange the room and dont put them next to each other. Why even take the chance?



So you're telling me that you wouldn't want to microwave a Hot Pocket, while gaming, and have it available at an arms reach?


----------



## bomberboysk (Jan 12, 2009)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> So you're telling me that you wouldn't want to microwave a Hot Pocket, while gaming, and have it available at an arms reach?



I wouldnt take the chance, and also i wouldnt want to, i dont use a microwave(paranoia mainly, google microwave hazards and youll see the root of my paranoia, i have a toaster oven and a hotpot in my room though..). Just rearrange your room, cant be that hard...


----------



## XanderCage (Jan 12, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> I wouldnt take the chance, and also i wouldnt want to, i dont use a microwave(paranoia mainly, google microwave hazards and youll see the root of my paranoia, i have a toaster oven and a hotpot in my room though..). Just rearrange your room, cant be that hard...



Hmm, I researched this, i found it very intersting. However there is a lack of substantial evidence from either side...


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jan 12, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> I wouldnt take the chance, and also i wouldnt want to, i dont use a microwave(paranoia mainly, google microwave hazards and youll see the root of my paranoia, i have a toaster oven and a hotpot in my room though..). Just rearrange your room, cant be that hard...



Yeah, I agree about microwaves.


----------

